# Resolved: Not a Rabbit but a Guinea in need of rescue!



## Camarie (Sep 20, 2009)

Guiney Pig needs to go or else it dies. im 4 real (crystal lake)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/1382853036.html

I dont own a car or elseI would go pick it up. =( hopefully someone on here can help!

<3


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow some people are so heartless...I dont get it. I really hope she isn't serious and hopefully she's some dumb teen who got it and she's just tryin to get rid of it fast. My guineas never stunk!!! I wonder if she ever thought to maybe clean out the cage.


----------



## Camarie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a guinea and she is huge and i clean her cage weekly but it never really smells. I really hope someone gets this guinea soon.


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2009)

It must have been a horrible post, or something happened to the pig. The link was flagged for removal. I do hope the piggie found a new home in time....

myheart


----------

